# Some pallets...twine...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well you all probably by now know me and my obsession with using pallets LOL

A couple of weeks ago I blocked off the front of the barn with pallets so I wouldn't get tackled during feeding time trying to get feed into the kids creep feeder <we had a pallet over the front right doorway and a little area there for the kids>, then the fight of getting the 4 young does in the barn since they have to go in when it's cool at night or bad weather <no shelter in their pen other than trees>.

I made it where the kids could go in/out, but since we sold 2 of the triplets, I ended up putting up a solid pallet yesterday evening so the buckling can't get in there, and now the 4 young does can go in there <they'll go in their stalls during bad weather>.
They seem to really like it after the intial freaking out process was over :laugh:

I let the big girls out to graze in the backyard and they kept trying to go over and investigate...ok so really all Snow White wanted was to go eat their hay through the fence LOL 









It's ugly, but for now it works 









Big Bang being nosey.... that's Lyrica on the right, she was his very first baby and she looks just like him minus the 'swallowed a football' belly...her twin inherited that lol 









PLEASE...can I come out too? 









Please?









Letting the girls graze in the backyard for a while. See the pen on the otherside, we use that for the 4 young does, the pallets are tied to fencepost/fence, and we hang fence feeders on it when we feed them in there, and hang their hay buckets on there with rope, works great, and I can remove the pallets when we no longer need them









Mac is NOT amused that he can't get into that little area anymore.









Eveningtime from our back deck









We were going to add onto the front of the barn, but decided not too, so I guess I'll go ahead and finish my paint job :laugh: I'd love to extend this little pen into the back yard a bit, but don't know how I could do it since we can't dig posts -- wiring is buried back there for the septic tank. Maybe early next year we'll figure something out, I'd love to have a bigger pen there for new moms w/kids so they can have access to the barn 

Thanks for reading my rambling as usual!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love Mac's very not amused face XDD


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Candice ~ I thought of you when I saw this chicken coop http://communitychickens.blogspot.com/2 ... coops.html with a little of your creativity you could make it into a goat barn! :hi5:

I like your fence by the way! Very creative ~ you have me pondering my own small stack of pallets now ~ :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You ARE the pallet queen! :hug: 

Good job and very resourceful!! :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> Candice ~ I thought of you when I saw this chicken coop http://communitychickens.blogspot.com/2 ... coops.html with a little of your creativity you could make it into a goat barn! :hi5:
> 
> I like your fence by the way! Very creative ~ you have me pondering my own small stack of pallets now ~ :wink:


 :laugh: this is right after we got our first goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

liz said:


> You ARE the pallet queen! :hug:
> 
> Good job and very resourceful!! :hi5:


Thanks Liz! I literately use them for everything! So very handy. Our buck butts the gate to his pen, and when he was in there I used pallets, I think if I had a regular gate he probably would have had it dented up!

Our stall wall dividers are made out of pallets and is great too. Best thing about it is, pallets are free, and most places toss them out, so it really is a great way to recycle.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Best thing about it is, pallets are free


And they are normally really good hard wood like oak. I love your big barn photo ~ you are amazing!


----------

